#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  رمضـان بيجمعنـا .. حاصل على فضية حورس 2009

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

رمضـان بيجمعنـا
كل عام و انتم بخير أعاد الله علينا هذه الأيام المباركة باليمن و البركات 
ندعوا الله ان يقدرنا على الصيام و القيام و يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال 

هذا العام لقاءاتنا في رمضان ستكن بفكرة رمضان بيجمعنا 
رمضان شهر اليمن و البركات ... 
شهر لدينا جميعاً قدرة اكبر لعمل الخير و تقبل أخطاء الغير 
فهو شهر يكثر فيه التسـامح و صـلة الأرحـام 
ندعوا الله ان يجعلنا في كل وقت كما نحن في رمضان 

و كي تكمل فرحتنا و لمتنا الحلوة ادعو الله ان يعد إلينا كل غائب عن أبناء مصر 
ففي الفترة الأخيرة رحل الكثيرون و نحن من هنا الآن نقل لهم جميعاً أننا نفتقدهم  
نفتقد تواجدهم ...تجمعهم معنا ... مواضيعهم.....حواراتهم .. 
نفتقد أسمائهم في قائمة المتواجدون الآن.. 
ليتهم يتابعونا الآن و يعرفون مقدارهم عندنا 
فأدعو الله الا نفقد أكثر مما فقدنا 
و ربنا يصلح الحال لنا جميعاً  



و كما تعودنا لقاءاتنا كل يومين بعد الإفطار 
نتجمع مع ضيوفنا الكرام بداية من يوم 1 رمضان  
نلقاكم على خير مع غرة الشهر الكريم  :f2:  
 :f:   :f:   :f: 
ابن البلد و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
osha و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
أحمد ناصر و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
شعاع من نور و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
Dragon Shadow و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
ايمان الشامي و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
[ame="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?p=1329542#post1329542"]اسكندراني و رمضـان بيجمعنـا[/ame]

loly_h و رمضـان بيجمعنـا
 :f:   :f:   :f: 

دمتم بكل خير 
في رعاية الله،،

----------


## أم أحمد

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ريهام
حلوة فكرة الموضوع اوي
يا رب دائما متجمعين كلنا يا قمر
ربنا ما يحرمنا من لمتنا الحلوة 
ولا من مواضيعك القيمة
تقديري :f:

----------


## خالد زيدان

*شهر رمضان هو من أكثر الشهور التي نتقرب فيها إلى الله عز وجل ، وبتقربنا إلى الله نفعل ما يرضيه وما يقربنا إليه من صلة الأرحام وزيارة المريض واللمة مع العائلة ، كل ما نفعله هو من أجل أن نزيد من فرصنا في دخول الجنة بإذن الله .
اسم الموضع مميز لغاية ، رمضان بيجمعنا ،
اختيار مميز ، وننتظر بشغف ضيوفك الكرام في شهر رمضان*

----------


## boukybouky

> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ريهام
> حلوة فكرة الموضوع اوي
> يا رب دائما متجمعين كلنا يا قمر
> ربنا ما يحرمنا من لمتنا الحلوة 
> ولا من مواضيعك القيمة
> تقديري


و انت بصحة و سلام يا رب يا سمسمة 
منوراني دايما ربنا يخليكي

الأجمل هو مرورك و تواجدك يا قمراية
يا رب دايمً متجمعين في الخير
و يا رب يرجع لأبناء مصر كل أعضاءه اللي رحلوا عنه
و تكون فرصة نتجمع من تاني 

مواضيعي بتكون قيمة بك و بكل الأعضاء الجميلة 
اللي هدفها لمتنا و تجمعنا و الحفاظ على قيمة يعني ايه نكون اسرة واحدة

في رعاية لله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

ادعو الله ان يقربنا اليه والى اخواننا كلهم :f: 
وان  يجعل فيه كل الطاعات  :f: 
وان يقربنا الى الجنة بإذن الله ويبعدنا عن الموبقات والاثام والنواهى  :f: 
تسلم ايدك استاذة ريهام على الفكرة المتجددة كل سنة واتمنى السنة دى ان اشوف حلقة مع اخويا الجميل سامح عطية واتمنى لو حد يقدر يوصل لحمادو لان الحقيقة  بقالنا فترة مش بنتكلم ونشوفه معانا تانى هنا ان شاء الله
معتمدين على الله وعليك بقى يا استاذتنا :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> *شهر رمضان هو من أكثر الشهور التي نتقرب فيها إلى الله عز وجل ، وبتقربنا إلى الله نفعل ما يرضيه وما يقربنا إليه من صلة الأرحام وزيارة المريض واللمة مع العائلة ، كل ما نفعله هو من أجل أن نزيد من فرصنا في دخول الجنة بإذن الله .
> اسم الموضع مميز لغاية ، رمضان بيجمعنا ،
> اختيار مميز ، وننتظر بشغف ضيوفك الكرام في شهر رمضان*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلا ًو مرحباً  بك أخي خالد 

التميز بوجودك اخي الكريم
و ان شاء الله تستمتع معنا بلقاءاتنا مع ضيوفنا الكرام

و  كل عام و انت بخير و تعود عليك و على اسرتك الايام بخير و يمن و بركات
و ربنا يتقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال و يكتبنا من عتقاء شهر رمضان

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

سلام الله عليك ريهام

كل عام و انت بخير

في انتظار حواراتك الجميلة

دمت بخير..

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من أكثر المواضيع وأجملها و التي أُحب متابعتها في رمضان هي متابعة مواضيع بوكي بوكي في أعضاء تحت دائرة الضوء ، كيف تجعلين الأعضاء يفتحوا قلوبهم بأسئلتك المتميزة ، وحضور جميع الأعضاء لكي يلتفوا حول ضيف الحلقة .
اللمة بمعناها الحقيقي 
بإذن الله سأكون من المتابعين في رمضان لموضوع رمضان بيجمعنا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
بوكى 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 



كل عام وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 

جزاك الله كل خير على دعوتك الكريمة 

وهدفك النبيل 

وهذا ليس مستغرب عن بوكى 

ربنا يجمع  كل الاصدقاء والاخوة 

ويعود لنا اصدقاء واخوه غابو عنا فى زحمة الحياة 

فى انتظار موضوعك المميز 

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## boukybouky

> ادعو الله ان يقربنا اليه والى اخواننا كلهم
> وان  يجعل فيه كل الطاعات 
> وان يقربنا الى الجنة بإذن الله ويبعدنا عن الموبقات والاثام والنواهى 
> تسلم ايدك استاذة ريهام على الفكرة المتجددة كل سنة واتمنى السنة دى ان اشوف حلقة مع اخويا الجميل سامح عطية واتمنى لو حد يقدر يوصل لحمادو لان الحقيقة  بقالنا فترة مش بنتكلم ونشوفه معانا تانى هنا ان شاء الله
> معتمدين على الله وعليك بقى يا استاذتنا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً بك يا هيثم منور رمضان بيجمعنا
اللهم تقبل منا جميعاً صالح الأعمال كلها 

تسلم ربنا يخليك و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير 
و الله يا هيثم انا نفسي اعمل لقاء مع كل أعضاء أبناء مصر اللي غابوا عنا
نفسي تكون فرصة حلوة و يرجعوا لنا من تاني و نتجمع تاني كلنا مع بعض
عامة ربنا ييسر الحال و انا هعمل كل جهدي و ربنا يسهل

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> سلام الله عليك ريهام
> 
> كل عام و انت بخير
> 
> في انتظار حواراتك الجميلة
> 
> دمت بخير..


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

منورة يا ايمان و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا رب
و انا في انتظارك تنوري لقاءاتي يا قمراية

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من أكثر المواضيع وأجملها و التي أُحب متابعتها في رمضان هي متابعة مواضيع بوكي بوكي في أعضاء تحت دائرة الضوء ، كيف تجعلين الأعضاء يفتحوا قلوبهم بأسئلتك المتميزة ، وحضور جميع الأعضاء لكي يلتفوا حول ضيف الحلقة .
> اللمة بمعناها الحقيقي 
> بإذن الله سأكون من المتابعين في رمضان لموضوع رمضان بيجمعنا*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا سامح و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير يا رب

يا رب يخليك بجد بكون سعيدة اوي لما بسمع الكلام ده و يا رب نتجمع دايماً في الخير
انا مش عايزة بس متابع يا سامح .....
عامة لسه شوية على رمضان ربنا يفرجها :2: 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## العسل المر

موضوع جميل - تسلم ايدك يا ريهام 

منتظرين ضيوفك - وأكيد هنستمتع بحوارك معاهم 

رمضان كريم - وكل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير

----------


## boukybouky

> اختى العزيزة 
> بوكى 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتى والاسرة الكريمة بخير 
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير على دعوتك الكريمة 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و انت طيب اسكندراني و بخير و تعود عليك الأيام انت و أسرتك باليمن و البركات
و يا رب يقدرنا على صيام و قيام رمضان و يكتبنا من عتقائه

تسلم ربنا يخليك و الف شكر على ردك و ذوقك ربنا يبارك لك
يا رب يجمعنا دايماً في الخير و الفرح
أدعو معك و اناشد كل غائب عن أبناء مصر العودة إليه

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> موضوع جميل - تسلم ايدك يا ريهام 
> 
> منتظرين ضيوفك - وأكيد هنستمتع بحوارك معاهم 
> 
> رمضان كريم - وكل سنه وانتم جميعا بخير


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

الأجمل مرورك و تواجدك عبد الرحيم
تسلم ربنا يخليك و كل عام و انت بخير 

ان شاء الله تكون لقاءات ممتعة للجميع 
و في إنتظارك دوماً

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## nour2005

ألأخت الحبيبة والمتألقة دائماً

ريهام

وحشتنا حواراتك واللمة الرمضانية

وفي انتظار وبشوق تجمّعنا العائلي الرمضاني

من جديد

وأدعو الله أن يعود كل غائب إلى منتدى أبناء مصر

لكي تكتمل فرحتنا 

كل سنة وأنتِ وأسرتك الكريمة بألف خير 

رمضان مبارك عليكم وعلى جميع أبناء مصر الغاليين

----------


## boukybouky

> ألأخت الحبيبة والمتألقة دائماً
> 
> ريهام
> 
> وحشتنا حواراتك واللمة الرمضانية
> 
> وفي انتظار وبشوق تجمّعنا العائلي الرمضاني
> 
> من جديد
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا نور و اخبارك ايه يا رب تكوني بخير 
و كل عام و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام يا رب انت و كل اسرتك

و انتم  كمان وحشتوني و وحشني اللمة معاكم فعلاً
و ان شاء الله دايماً متجمعين في الخير و الفرح
و يبعد عننا كل النفوس اللي بتفرق

يا رب يا نور فعلاً كل غائب يعود لنا من تاني
املنا في ربنا كبير 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى الغالية ريهام
كل سنة وإنت طيبة
إن شاء الله دائما نجتمع على الخير
ويارب أمتنا الإسلامبة والعربية تتحد وتتجمع على الخير
 :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

*الجميلة بوكى بوكى

الله حلوة قوى اللمة
وبالحب هتبقى الجمعه مودة
تسلمى يا قمر على موضوعاتك
ومنتظرين هلة رمضان
عشان نستمتع بضيوفك
وبكلامهم وكلامك
كل سنه وأنتِ طيبة منورة المنتدى

ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## boukybouky

> أختى الغالية ريهام
> كل سنة وإنت طيبة
> إن شاء الله دائما نجتمع على الخير
> ويارب أمتنا الإسلامبة والعربية تتحد وتتجمع على الخير


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا أحمد ..حمد الله على سلامتك و منور المنتدى
بجد لك وحشة و الله انت اخ عزيز و غالي حقاً
ربنا يبارك لك و يبارك في أسرتك كلها يا رب

و يا رب يجمعنا في الخير دايماً أخوة و أخوات متحابين في الله 
و كل سنة و انت طيب و تعود عليك الأيام بخير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *الجميلة بوكى بوكى
> 
> الله حلوة قوى اللمة
> وبالحب هتبقى الجمعه مودة
> تسلمى يا قمر على موضوعاتك
> ومنتظرين هلة رمضان
> عشان نستمتع بضيوفك
> وبكلامهم وكلامك
> كل سنه وأنتِ طيبة منورة المنتدى
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 

أهلاً بك شحرورة منورة يا جميلة
تسلمي يا شحرورة ربنا يخليكي 
اللمة جميلة لما بيكون اللي فيها قلبهم على بعض
كلهم شوق و حب انهم يتجمعوا مع بعض

و أنا في إنتظارك دوماً و يا رب اللقاءات تنال إعجابك
و كل عام و انت بخير و تعود عليكي و على أسرتك الأيام بخير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ندى القلوب

الأخت الجميله بوكى بوكى كل سنه وأنتى طيبه 

      ربنا يجمعنا دايما على خير ورمضان كريم

----------


## boukybouky

> الأخت الجميله بوكى بوكى كل سنه وأنتى طيبه 
> 
>       ربنا يجمعنا دايما على خير ورمضان كريم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بك e_yousef منورة المنتدى عامة و رمضان بيجمعنا خاصة

يا رب يجمعنا في الخير دايماً و يبعد عنا كل شر و كل نفس مريضة

و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير... و دايماً معانا في أبناء مصر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## kethara

أختى الرقيقة الفاضلة
ريهام




كل عام وأنتِ بخير غاليتى

أعاد الله عليكِ الشهر الفضيل وعلى الأسرة

بالخير واليمن والبركات

واهلا بأفكارك الأثيرة المتشحة بأفضل المعانى الأنسانية

كعادة كل موضوعاتك التى دوما تلامس شيئا بداخلنا

وهذة المرة نطقتِ بكل ما يدور همسا وعلانية بداخلنا

ونتمنى عودة الجميع بروحهم الزكية العطرة وتواجدهم البراق

تحيتى لموضوعك وننتظرك وضيوفك بشغف

مع تحيتــــــــى

----------


## boukybouky

> أختى الرقيقة الفاضلة
> ريهام
> 
> 
> 
> 
> كل عام وأنتِ بخير غاليتى
> 
> أعاد الله عليكِ الشهر الفضيل وعلى الأسرة
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا قيثارة و أخبارك ايه 

و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات

سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك و ان شاء الله تستمتعي بلقاءات ضيوفنا الكرام

و ان شاء الله نتجمع في الخير جميعاً مع من تواجد و من غاب و عاد

دمتِ بكل خير

في الرعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Dragon Shadow

كل سنة وإحنا طيبين وعلى الخير متجمعين ...
شكر وتقدير للأخت الكريمة بوكي على جهدها المفيد البناء ...
دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## سابرينا

*رمضان كريم* 
*وكل سنة وانت طيبة يا بوكى* 
*حلوة اوى فكرة الموضوع* 
*وانا فى انتظار لمتنا فى رمضان*

----------


## boukybouky

> كل سنة وإحنا طيبين وعلى الخير متجمعين ...
> شكر وتقدير للأخت الكريمة بوكي على جهدها المفيد البناء ...
> دمتم جميعاً بخير



و انت طيب و بخير دراجون شادو 

و منور رمضان بيجمعنا 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *رمضان كريم* 
> *وكل سنة وانت طيبة يا بوكى* 
> *حلوة اوى فكرة الموضوع* 
> *وانا فى انتظار لمتنا فى رمضان*


الله اكرم سابرنيا ازيك و عاملة ايه

و انت طيبة و بخير و سلام يا رب

الأحلى مرورك و مشاركتك  :f: 

وانا في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
كل سنة وانت طيبة بوكى 
حلوة اللمة اللى بتجمعنا 
فى انتظار لقاءاتك الممتعة 
رمضان كريم

دمت فى رعاية الله

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> كل سنة وانت طيبة بوكى 
> حلوة اللمة اللى بتجمعنا 
> فى انتظار لقاءاتك الممتعة 
> رمضان كريم
> 
> دمت فى رعاية الله


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

و انت طيب و بخير د/ مصطفى ربنا يخليك
الأحلى تواجدك و مشاركتك معنا
و انا في إنتظارك دوماً

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العزيزة الفاضلة  بوكى بوكى
كل عام وأنت بخير . حبيس أنا قاعات معينة بسبب مسئوليات الإشراف وهذا يحرمنى من الدخول لقاعات جميلة فيها لمة ودفء .
رمضان بيجمعنا فعلاً موضوع جميل يلتقى فيه الأصدقاء وقد قرأت جميع المشاركات وسعدت بالشعور الطيب الذى يكنه الجميع لبعضهم .
اشكرك ودائماً للأمام ودائماص أتمنى لك الخير والصحة والسعادة .

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة الفاضلة  بوكى بوكى
> كل عام وأنت بخير . حبيس أنا قاعات معينة بسبب مسئوليات الإشراف وهذا يحرمنى من الدخول لقاعات جميلة فيها لمة ودفء .
> رمضان بيجمعنا فعلاً موضوع جميل يلتقى فيه الأصدقاء وقد قرأت جميع المشاركات وسعدت بالشعور الطيب الذى يكنه الجميع لبعضهم .
> اشكرك ودائماً للأمام ودائماص أتمنى لك الخير والصحة والسعادة .


و حضرتك بخير و صحة و سلام يا رب 

كان الله في العون فعلاً متابعة المواضيع بتقتل الوقت 

حضرتك منورنا يا أستاذ سيد ربنا يبارك لك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## مصطفى سلام

كل سنة و أنتم طيبون
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## اليمامة

الف مبروك يا بوكى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى الغالية ريهام

دائما موضوعاتك الجميلة بتجمعنا

1000 مبروك جائزة حورس

----------


## the_chemist

مبروك يا ريهام

مليون مبروك

تستحقين كل خير

ويارب من أفضل للأفضل بإذن الله

----------


## فراشة

غاليتى

بوكى



ألف مبروك الجائزة 

وباكرر تمنياتى بزوال سبب غيابك 

وإن شاء الله يكون خير



كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق والتميز دائما




 

تحياااااااااااااااتى

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## nour2005

موضوع رائع بذلت فيه جهداً كبيراً أختي الحبيبة ريهام 

وجمعتينا فرمضان ودايماً بتجمعينا في أحلى المناسبات 

يا رب دايماً مجتمعين كلنا على الخير 



مع خالص الأمنيات بدوام التميّز

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة ريهام



مبارك عليك الجائزة حورس 2010 

تستاهل كل خير 

وتستاهلى كل خير*

----------


## الشحرورة



----------


## اسكندرانى

مع اطيب امنياتى بدوام النجاح والتالق

----------

